# 2018 calendar call for photos!



## Schroedc

Ok folks, just a heads up. We're going to start taking submissions for the calendar for next year! Time to start taking some good photos and getting ready to send them in! I'll be setting up a temporary email address to send them to (I've got a couple I use for this kind of stuff) and posting the details in the next couple days.

Don't post them here as I'll post them anonymously for voting if we have enough we need to do that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## jasonb

So we will need pictures of Clyde , a Texas shaped cutting board , a blue lighter, one stooopid islander, and then 8 more pictures of Texas shaped cutting boards?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc

jasonb said:


> So we will need pictures of Clyde , a Texas shaped cutting board , a blue lighter, one stooopid islander, and then 8 more pictures of Texas shaped cutting boards?



I guess if that's what we decide for January.... At least we'll get that out of the way early in the year.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

And don't forget one stamp pen blank

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> And don't forget one stamp pen blank


Only one?


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Are lewd photo allowed?


----------



## Lou Currier

Ralph Muhs said:


> Are lewd photo allowed?



Only naked figured wood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Okie Dokie, We have an email to send all those photos to!

*[email protected]*

*Here are the possible categories we're looking at so go ahead and submit photos! Please make sure they are in focus, well lit, composed nicely, etc. And no pictures of your thumb!*

*Possible categories-

Pens
Calls
Bowls
Hollow vessels
Furniture
Cutting boards
Scroll saw work
Sculpture/art pieces
Knives
Boxes
Instruments
Grips/Stocks/Slingshots
Vintage Tool Restorations
*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

What are the rules? Last year there were rules...


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> What are the rules? Last year there were rules...



Members of WB email photos of their creations to the email address above
I review the fore mentioned photos
Depending on how many in each category we'll have a vote or something.
No naked photos of WB members.

Does that work?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD

You sure you want to limit the ban on naked photos to WB members only? This bunch of hooligans will find that loophole pretty fast. I would also consider banning drawings, sketches, and other visual representations of nude people...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Yeah, what he said!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@DKMD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> You sure you want to limit the ban on naked photos to WB members only? This bunch of hooligans will find that loophole pretty fast. I would also consider banning drawings, sketches, and other visual representations of nude people...


Not people... 


 
People...


I am going to need clarification on what's acceptable here.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Are crazy misplaced Missourislanders allowed to enter?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Are crazy misplaced Missourislanders allowed to enter?



Sure, we won't discriminate on IQ or locale.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Heh heh heh....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

When are entries due?


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> When are entries due?



We'll see how fast they come in. Sooner rather than later. If we get a ton, I'll close it, if we only get a few I'll keep it open longer. I'd like to have it all ready to go to print by the end of October

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Glad i seen this!!


----------



## Spinartist

How are the entries stacking up so far??


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> How are the entries stacking up so far??



I've only gotten 6 or so so far. Come on guys! Lets get some stuff sent in! [email protected] I want to see a bunch of different woodworking. Don't leave it all up to the turners

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Sent earlier u get it? Not the best with email on the phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> Sent earlier u get it? Not the best with email on the phone



Yep. looks like it's there! So far we've gotten some great submissions, mostly turning related though  The other disciplines haven't been represented a lot yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Schroedc said:


> * And no pictures of your thumb!*



Feet?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

Schroedc said:


> Yep. looks like it's there! So far we've gotten some great submissions, mostly turning related though  The other disciplines haven't been represented a lot yet.



Cool! That's why I threw a couple pics of the net in so it wasnt all just turning I sent. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Not getting a whole lot of entries here.... Especially in the other areas outside of turning.....

[email protected] .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


>



Trying to pass off @Tclem 's work as your own again?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 6


----------



## gman2431

Schroedc said:


> Not getting a whole lot of entries here.... Especially in the other areas outside of turning.....
> 
> [email protected] .....



Could one of you mods make it a banner like when we do the auction so its at the top of the page?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> Could one of you mods make it a banner like when we do the auction so its at the top of the page?



@NYWoodturner @DKMD do you know how to do that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> @NYWoodturner @DKMD do you know how to do that?



I am an idiot... I don’t know nuthin bout nuthin.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> I am an idiot... I don’t know nuthin bout nuthin.


 You sound like @Kenbo , the self proclaimed master of nothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Trying to pass off @Tclem 's work as your own again?


As much as I want to chime in with block head jokes or other stuff I think you shall have all the honor of having the pinnacle of jokes right out of the gate there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> You sound like @Kenbo , the self proclaimed master of nothing.


I have nearly the self-deprication skills of a proud Canadian.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Banners would be a Scott job.


----------



## rocky1

Just make a banner and load it to Gilligan's signature, it'll get more exposure than being in the header. The header is only on every page once!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Somebody once told me this should be on a calendar, don't know if this is appropriate or not. Machinery restoration.




Let's just call this one, walnut turning blanks.



Don't know if either one is worthy buts it's all I have currently. Got some real old works but everyone has already scene those.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Somebody once told me this should be on a calendar, don't know if this is appropriate or not. Machinery restoration.
> 
> View attachment 136062
> Let's just call this one, walnut turning blanks.
> View attachment 136064
> Don't know if either one is worthy buts it's all I have currently. Got some real old works but everyone has already scene those.



Yes. We want them. Send em to Colin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Somebody once told me this should be on a calendar, don't know if this is appropriate or not. Machinery restoration.
> 
> View attachment 136062
> Let's just call this one, walnut turning blanks.
> View attachment 136064
> Don't know if either one is worthy buts it's all I have currently. Got some real old works but everyone has already scene those.



Greg, is that a press of some type? Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Greg, is that a press of some type? Tony


Tony that's a pic of the gears on the end of my southbend metal lathe, that's when I was restoring it. There is a thread on it here somewhere, I photo documented the whole restoration from start to finish.
This might be the link.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/southbend-metal-lathe-find.2197/

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Schroedc said:


> @NYWoodturner @DKMD do you know how to do that?



Been trying to figure it out for the last hour... I got nuthin... i'll keep looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> Been trying to figure it out for the last hour... I got nuthin... i'll keep looking.



Edit..

Home.
list notices. 
Create new notice.


----------



## ripjack13

Thats it...i had to look around a little on MO....then i made one and deleted it.
You should be good now..


----------



## NYWoodturner

Howzat?


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....well done.
I'll take another couple zeros on my next paycheck.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Is it too late to send photos for the calendar....I might have a few dust free shop pictures I could send.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum

How about pictures of super nice blanks. I know some of my projects look better before I attempt to change what nature has created.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The100road

Thanks for the reminder! I’ll try to get some submitted by this weekend if that isn’t to late?


----------



## David Van Asperen

I have no pictures of projects that are calandar worthy ,but I want a calandar this year


----------



## Schroedc

David Van Asperen said:


> I have no pictures of projects that are calandar worthy ,but I want a calandar this year



I've seen some of your scroll work. Send me photos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

Schroedc said:


> I've seen some of your scroll work. Send me photos!



he better send pics or i will of his scroll i have from him!! they are nice!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

Awesome idea! Definitely will be wanting a calendar!


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> We'll see how fast they come in. Sooner rather than later. If we get a ton, I'll close it, if we only get a few I'll keep it open longer. I'd like to have it all ready to go to print by the end of October



Its getting close to that time. Come on peeps, we need a good turn out for this. Don't be shy now....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris Geeo

ripjack13 said:


> Its getting close to that time. Come on peeps, we need a good turn out for this. Don't be shy now....



Just sent my submission in a few minutes ago!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Right on!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

I guessed I missed it. But when does the submission time frame end?


----------



## The100road

Just sent some in but they are all turnings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Bumpin this up.
How we doing on the entries Colin?
@Schroedc


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Bumpin this up.
> How we doing on the entries Colin?
> @Schroedc



I'm on the road this weekend, I know we've got a good selection plus I think I'm going to pull a few off WB of things that deserve it too. Hoping to get it paid together the three days I'm home this next week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Did you force @barry richardson to submit some hollow forms, @Molokai or @NYWoodturner a knife and @Tclem a cutting board, @Kenbo a model? Can’t get much better than those in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Or, a roll top desk maybe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony

Pretty much anything that comes out of @barry richardson or @Kenbo shop would be just fine. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kenbo

I haven't submitted anything but I could I guess. I just don't have any half decent photos of my work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

You are welcome to use any pics I have posted here. mostly turnings though, and sounds like you have plenty of submissions in that area. I get the chair I made back from the fair today so I can try and take a good pic of that for some variety....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

barry richardson said:


> You are welcome to use any pics I have posted here. mostly turnings though, and sounds like you have plenty of submissions in that area. I get the chair I made back from the fair today so I can try and take a good pic of that for some variety....



Yes please!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Don't think I've made anything in the last year or so that would be calendar worthy. I mean, I've made some nice pens, but a lot of us make nice pens, lol. Most of the stuff coming out of my shop lately has been blanks - maybe next year I'll finally get the chance to dive back into furniture or venture more into something beyond mainly pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Don't think I've made anything in the last year or so that would be calendar worthy. I mean, I've made some nice pens, but a lot of us make nice pens, lol. Most of the stuff coming out of my shop lately has been blanks - maybe next year I'll finally get the chance to dive back into furniture or venture more into something beyond mainly pens.



Where's that coffee cup?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Where's that coffee cup?



This one? It's about the only thing that isn't a pen or beer bottle opener that I finished this year...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

Hell i have not finished a project in last year. If that is req. My pics do not qualify


----------



## rocky1

I know your old, but damn....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> I know your old, but damn....


Grrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger

About the only thing I've made lately would be that cherry desk. I've been holding out on this thread as I was in the last calendar and there has been a lot of great stuff on here this year.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 136597 View attachment 136596 About the only thing I've made lately would be that cherry desk. I've been holding out on this thread as I was in the last calendar and there has been a lot of great stuff on here this year.



Send it in!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

Steve, that desk is full of heart and soul. You should take some nice pictures of it and put it in for the calendar. You did a super job on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> This one? It's about the only thing that isn't a pen or beer bottle opener that I finished this year...
> 
> View attachment 136584
> 
> View attachment 136585



Get a good pic of it, and send it in....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah... something that doesn't look like you took it in the handicap stall in the men's room. 

Wait... that white thing is your lathe, and that's not an empty paper roller, that's something you're turning there. I don't know what the silver thing on the wall that looks like the handicap grab bar is, but... oh never mind! Get a good picture and send it in. Have your beautiful wife hold it, so we all know what the world's most understanding woman looks like.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Get a good pic of it, and send it in....



You'll have to talk to Barry! I made that one for him - so it's been on the other side of the country for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> I don't know what the silver thing on the wall that looks like the handicap grab bar is



That metal rod hanging down in the top of the pic is my knock out rod hanging in the tool holder - a piece of 3/8" steel rod w/ a piece of Ziricote turned for the handle. On the lathe was some Curly Olive for a lathe tool handle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh... that's what it is!! 

Know anyone who's good at Photoshop, they can make it a purty picture! I'd do it for you, but my computer has decided I don't need to open that program for some reason. Keeps telling me there is a hardware problem preventing it from opening.


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Schroedc 
I looked at all I have and I can not come up with a photo of the two Scrollsaw pictures that I made for a trade with davduckman
I believe the only picture of the two of them together is I the scrolling forum in a post start by duck man.
I know I never had the two together here as I sent the first off before doing the second. 
That would be my entry if you can extract that photo
Thanks


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Sprung thinks his Photoshop skills are helpful... perhaps he can help...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't care what's on the calendar, I just want one!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## ripjack13

Are we all set on this to go?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Are we all set on this to go?



I think I have enough, and I'm pulling some others off of WB, Hope to have final proof ready by Monday to post here for viewing by the masses.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodman6415

Schroedc said:


> I think I have enough, and I'm pulling some others off of WB, Hope to have final proof ready by Monday to post here for viewing by the masses.


Thanks for all the work ... excited to see proof

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Sprung said:


> You'll have to talk to Barry! I made that one for him - so it's been on the other side of the country for a while.


Yea I can take a pic of the mug if ya still need pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------

